# Photo Contest: Most Regal Horse shot!



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Alright, so I figured I'd post up a contest and see what you all enter.
What I'm accepting for entries will be photos of your horse in his most regal pose - galloping with his mane pulled back; neck arched; and so on.
First place will be a Carrot Cupcake from the Carrot Kitchen!

I will try and judge the entries by the 22nd of July.

Have fun!

Oh, and if you can keep the photos small, I will be very happy. Thanks!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

here is my mare Uma looking at the sunset. I know it's dark but it's supposed to be


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you have to own the horse? Or is it okay if it's a photo you took of a horse you know and have permission from the owner?


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

This is as regal as my horses get. Lol. Soz if its to big. I don't know how to shrink it


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

That's about how fancy she gets...She gives off a rather wild looking appearence most of the time. xD


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

continental zip


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Knight


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My boy Soda


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

The first one my best friend took for me.  I took the secound one.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is Neson aka Quantum Leap.

I didn't know what the photo limit was, so I picked out my favorite's of my Mr Man.















































Here we are out CC schooling - Nelson and I are on the far right. We are all just standing around chatting about approaching the next fence, the ellusive Training Leve Trak.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Masatisan - no, I don't mind if it's not your horse! As long as you have permission from the owner, I'm game with that!
MIEventer, I figured two photos would be fair for everyone - I didn't think of that at first! Just tell me which two you want me to judge, and I'll do so for you.
So far so good, everyone!
Don't worry, Beau Baby, that is the perfect size! My computer brought the photos right up!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay good! 
Here is Lado Satan Paulo 20 year old Cheval Canadien stallion:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

1st pic Rowdy and his saddleseat trot(ignore my face haha )
2nd pic: rowdy again
3rd rowdy again


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

oops i just saw that we could only do two photos, umm how bout the first and second one. just act like the third one is not there


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

My QHx Lena


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I'll play!! Risky In Gray striking a pose.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's Onyx!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wanna play too though my horses are generally not very regal.

Denny 15 year old QH. He is almost saying "Look at my big muscles, aren't they impressive?"









And here is one of Dobe carrying the American Flag in the parade last year. He was a little excited and was kinda jigging sideways in this pic.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

*Mahalima & Mahalima & Cash*

Sorry the first is poor quality took the pic with my vid cam takes crap photos.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

This is Fanny:









and these are Tom and Jerry


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

here is tricky my thoroughbred mare doing what she loves :lol:


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Photo 1: Jake... aka... Shots Be Zippin

Photo 2: Ruby... aka Rubys Diamond Gem


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, I'm judging today!
Any photos after this post will not be considered, however, if you still want to share, please do!
I've started picking the best pics that I like, and it has been tough...
Great photos, everyone!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Alright...drumroll, please!

*1st Place is...: masatisan's Lado Satan Paulo!*
Congrats! You'll get your carrot cupcake shortly. I also decided to award three more places:
2nd: Twilight Arabians' Onyx
3rd: angie22d's Tricky
4th: eventer drew's Uma

If anyone who won would like an avatar made out of their entry, please let me know what captions you would like in the photo and any colors you would like.

Congratulations to the winners, and thank you to everyone who entered. I really liked all of the photos; I really was only judging by good lighting, good angles, and those pictures which followed the theme. Everyone has such pretty horses!
Thanks again and, like Roy Rogers used to say, "Good luck, good night, and may the Good Lord take a liking to you!"


----------



## GreenMachineLover (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol whoops..Ima little late..But this is Our mare Kelly


----------



## GreenMachineLover (Jul 15, 2009)

Here she is again.She loves running


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh yay!!! i won something! hehe. i would love an avatar of mine! my only request is that it says "Javah" in some kind of elegant font somewhere. anything else would be totally up to you!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Yay! I would love an avatar, i dont really care what it looks like.  whatever you think is best works for me!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm gonna post up here just for fun. The first pic. is of my TB mare, and the second is an Arabian Paint colt I used to work.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9693&stc=1&d=1248328008
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9694&stc=1&d=1248328032
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9695&stc=1&d=1248328084
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9696&stc=1&d=1248328245
Those are the ones I narrowed it down to lol. The first 3 now are my TB.


----------



## KaylaJoAndBessTheBeast (Aug 16, 2009)

i know its late but I just wanted to put up this one. This is my mare she was i think she kinda looks like a wild horse in this picture. She was actually looking for me and i was trying to hide in the woods from her lol but she ended up finding me : ]


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Twilight Arabians - I did do a avatar for you, I've just been WAAAY too busy - remind me and I'll send it to you! Same to eventer drew. It's coming!!


----------

